# Crafstman chain saw carburetor adjustment



## dbasmb (May 2, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where I can get an carburetor adjustment tool for an 18" Sears chain saw (358.350870)? I believe it is a splinned tool.

Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The tool you need is only sold to dealers unless you can find one on Ebay, however, refer to the link below, mark a spot on the adjustment screw for reference, slip the connector onto a flatblade screwdriver, slide/force it onto the adjustment screw and you have the tool. Have a good one. Geo
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z120/geogrubb/Picture.jpg


----------

